# Used 2009 HiMod SuperSix or New 2010 Supersix?



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes, another thread from someone who can't make up their own damned mind and needs strangers to do it for him! 

Okay, two bikes:

1) 2009 HiMod Supersix frameset, 700 miles (can't verify, but seller seems honest), comes with fork, seatpost, stem, and Cannondale Hollowgram SL cranks (couple of very tiny scratches): $1250.

2) 2010 Supersix frameset, NIB, fork, new FSA SLK light cranks: $1400.


In another a very knowledgeable user (sp?) writes that the 2010 is the superior frame. This particular frame weighs in at 960 grams, 80 more than the 2010 hi-mod, but I suspect about the same as the 2009 hi-mod (painted white). The 2009 hi-mod does, though, may have the better set of cranks.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

No contest here get the 2010 Super, its a far superior bike. It climbs better and decends better than the 09. The 09 felt twitchy sometimes decending, the 10 is solid. Even though I love my hollowgrams, Id still go with a 10 not equiped with them, its still going to be a bettter bike. Id say the 09 has nothing on the 10 except the Handmade in the US which is more of pride thing, I think the 09 is a lesser quality frame.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

2010 is a better frame, better ride, better manufacturing, better finish, plus the 2009 is white, white are the heaviest frames... the 2010 is new... The only thing going for the 2009 is that it has a much better crankset....


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

2010 all the way, The new made in asia supersix is the highest quality frame from cannondale ATM. It's also a great ride (from the 30 mins that i test rode it)


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks guys - I really appreciate it. That's a pretty unqualified consensus.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounds like a good deal $1400 included crank set?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dont for get your warranty that you get going new.........................


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey guys, thanks for your help again on this, but I decided to take a risk and try a different bike (after two CAAD Cannondales). I may regret it, but I went with a new 2009 Kestrel RT-900 (Sram Red, Kysrium S wheels,, 2 cassettes - $2950 shipped). It was just too good a deal to pass up, and I do like this bike (test rode one the other day).

Anyway, if anyone is interested, here is the $1200 2010 52cm frame on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250640485010#ht_500wt_1154

The seller has an FSA SL-K light crankset (BB30) that he'll let go for $200 with the frame. The auction is on its second listing, so you might be able to strike a deal with him.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Very doubtful you will get a warranty buying off fleabay


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I bought the Kestrel from a bike shop - full warranty.

The Cannondale frame on Ebay comes with the warranty card.


----------

